# T8 / T5 balaste swap ?



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

so one of my Aquariums , a 29G 30x12x16 i think any ways...using a t8 and in need of a new light , iv been looking over my options and also waying my needs vs. the price of a new light.
the t8 light im using is although a 30 " housing holding a 24" light , if i could get my hands on a replacement t5 Ballast would it work to use the wireing housing and starter etc and just cut out the t8 and solder in the t5 wires in its place?? 
i think i could save a good bit of money on what i want taking this aproach , so i just wonder if there was anyone who may have tried it.


----------



## dalfed (Apr 8, 2012)

tbub1221 said:


> so one of my Aquariums , a 29G 30x12x16 i think any ways...using a t8 and in need of a new light , iv been looking over my options and also waying my needs vs. the price of a new light.
> the t8 light im using is although a 30 " housing holding a 24" light , if i could get my hands on a replacement t5 Ballast would it work to use the wireing housing and starter etc and just cut out the t8 and solder in the t5 wires in its place??
> i think i could save a good bit of money on what i want taking this aproach , so i just wonder if there was anyone who may have tried it.


The starter will not be necessary on the t5, and depending on ballasts the fixture may nee to be rewired. That being said most ballasts come with long enough wires that rewiring is fairly simple. When you get the new ballast send me a pic of old and new and I can help if needed.


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

You might want to take a look at this site. You can get everything you need from one place. Just be aware the the ballast mounts to the back of your present fixture. That may turn you off.

36 or 55 watt Bright Kits

DLH


----------



## tbub1221 (Nov 1, 2012)

sure that will be great , when iv found what i need ill shoot ya a message thanks.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

Lets take this from a different direction: With few exceptions T8 and T5 bulbs use different ballasts. Swapping one is an easy task as long as you are comfortable and safe around line voltage. What is an issue is that T5 and T8 bulbs generally use a different pin spacing, so you may need to replace the sockets. Also, don't mix up T5NO and T5HO.
Neither a T5HO ballast nor a nicer solid state T8 ballast will require a starter, so that's not an issue. They will also turn on faster and won't put off that annoying 60 Hz buzz/flicker. Don't worry about the nuances between programmed start and instant start. For a fish tank it won't matter.

The link Donald linked above is for Power Compact bulbs, a third option. Think of them like a T5HO folded in half. They have yet another plug pattern (two common ones) and ballast type. The downside is that they have higher restrike than a T5 bulb, even with a reflector. Not as bad as CFLs, but still higher than other options.

On the subject of reflectors, they're always a good idea. You use the same electricity, but get more light down in to the tank. Specular reflective aluminum (the mirror like reflector material) is a good option, with reflection values around 90% (depends on quality and type). Gold and silver also make good reflectors, but most people don't have that sort of funding laying around, and aluminum is actually a better reflector from violet to blue green anyways. Simple flat white works ok, and is about the same as aluminum foil. A parabolic shape around each tube is best (a problem for non linear tubes), with anything else being less ideal, but better than nothing.
AH Supply makes conversion kits (never used them, but I've heard good things). The Hagen GLO T5 remote ballast works reasonably well (I have one) and is silent, but does not come with a reflector.

If you're a little more handy I recommend remote mounting your ballast. This leaves both your bulbs and your ballast cooler making everything work a bit better and last a bit longer. That said, don't go leaving unprotected wiring under a table just so you can remotely mount your ballast.


----------

